# Kings / Nuggets trade idea...blockbuster style...



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Ok, a new trade idea with New York*

Seriously the Kings are 7-10, fifth in the pacific division. Could they make some trades and maybe get into the playoffs? Maybe, but I kinda wonder if thats not going to be good enough for the Maloofs. I guarantee you they arent afraid to make some trades, lose this season, and nab a high draft pick to rebuild. I believe that if they arent an elite team, then they wont be satisfied. I think they would like to have Nene's bird rights this summer.

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Voshon Lenard
6-4 SG from Minnesota
9.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 18.0 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
9.6 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.5 apg in 23.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Mike Bibby
6-1 PG from Arizona
19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Skinner
6-9 PF from Baylor
2.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -11.3 ppg, -5.2 rpg, and -3.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Sacramento Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Mike Bibby
6-1 PG from Arizona
19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Skinner
6-9 PF from Baylor
2.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Voshon Lenard
6-4 SG from Minnesota
9.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 18.0 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
9.6 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.5 apg in 23.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +11.3 ppg, +5.2 rpg, and +3.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Sacramento being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Sacramento had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


If this happens though Id assume theyd be trying to move Peja by the deadline as well as SAR. 

If I was our GM I'd also consider two other moves as well (but both would have to be done to make it work out for the team) 

<!--StartFragment --> 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Scot Pollard
6-11 C from Kansas
3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
18.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.3 apg in 35.4 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>David Harrison
7-0 C from Colorado
6.1 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.3 apg in 17.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +13.2 ppg, +4.9 rpg, and +0.6 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Indiana Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Scot Pollard
6-11 C from Kansas
3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
18.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.3 apg in 35.4 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>David Harrison
7-0 C from Colorado
6.1 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.3 apg in 17.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -13.2 ppg, -4.9 rpg, and -0.6 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario Indiana Sends a first round pick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


<!--StartFragment --> 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge
6-7 from North Carolina State
No games yet played in 2004/05</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Linas Kleiza
6-8 from Missouri
No games yet played in 2004/05</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
6-4 SG from Oklahoma State
6.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.8 apg in 16.4 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kendrick Perkins
6-10 PF from Ozen (HS)
2.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 9.1 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +8.9 ppg, +5.8 rpg, and +1.2 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Boston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
6-4 SG from Oklahoma State
6.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.8 apg in 16.4 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kendrick Perkins
6-10 PF from Ozen (HS)
2.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 9.1 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge
6-7 from North Carolina State
No games yet played in 2004/05</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Linas Kleiza
6-8 from Missouri
No games yet played in 2004/05</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -8.9 ppg, -5.8 rpg, and -1.2 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Boston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Boston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​I know I'm going to get reamed for this, but I feel how I feel. I dont really care about Tony Allen, I just know Boston wants to move him bad. If he does jail time you can just release him. As for Kendrick Perkins, he has shown that given extended minutues he can be very productive. He's grabbed 19 boards and scored 12 points in a game this year against the 76ers. Indiana needs Kenyon Martin, theyd love to have him. Jackson can fill our two guard spot nicely. Harrison is another big that is developing, and we can add a draft pick to go out and draft another PF. So not only do these trades benefit us now, they also benefit the future. Now I completely understand this would never happen, and would really alter the team. Guys would need to learn to play with each other, and thats not the best case senerio to have happen in the middle of the season, but it really will elevate Denver to the next level, if not this year than next year.

Projected Roster change, with all trades

Denver Nuggets
C Marcus Camby (Either Perkins or Harrison and Elson, Skinner)
PF Either (Perkins,Harrison, or Najera) (Bench Same guys, Skinner)
SF Carmelo Anthony (Johnson)
SG Stephen Jackson (Bench Johnson, Buckner
PG Mike Bibby (Bench Boykins Watson)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Ok, a new trade idea with New York*

nbanoitall wow just glancing over the work you put in the trade idea.

Normally I like your trade ideas. However anything that includes Andre Miller being shipped out of D-town I can't support.

Trade Declined! :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Ok, a new trade idea with New York*



23AJ said:


> nbanoitall wow just glancing over the work you put in the trade idea.
> 
> Normally I like your trade ideas. However anything that includes Andre Miller being shipped out of D-town I can't support.
> 
> Trade Declined! :biggrin:


I'm not a Dre hater, but come on, Mike Bibby. Can you imagine him running things in Denver. It would be very sweet.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Ok, a new trade idea with New York*



nbanoitall said:


> I'm not a Dre hater, but come on, Mike Bibby. Can you imagine him running things in Denver. It would be very sweet.


No I won't deny things with Bibby may be sweeter. However I feel like our PG position is stable with Andre Miller. I prefer your idea of having Tinsley coming off the bench behind Dre.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Ok, a new trade idea with New York*



23AJ said:


> I prefer your idea of having Tinsley coming off the bench behind Dre.


ummmm, if Tinsley is on the team, id want him to start, otherwise, leave him in indiana. Have you heard what Charles Barkley says about Andre Miller?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Ok, a new trade idea with New York*



nbanoitall said:


> ummmm, if Tinsley is on the team, id want him to start, otherwise, leave him in indiana. Have you heard what Charles Barkley says about Andre Miller?


Yes and Barkely is way off base with his comments regarding Miller.

Andre has always been a point guard, and one of the best college/nba.

Also have we all forgotten what SG means ? Shooting Guard - Not Millers best attribute to his game. He is a perfect fit as the Nuggets Starting Point Guard.

Tinsley wouldn't start over Miller IMO.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

/\ I think Tinsley would push Miller hard for the starting spot.

Bibby is younger and better than Miller and I'd love to have him on the Nuggets team. He can dish, shoot the 3 and get to the line. But Miller really is running the team better each night right now. 

It'd be even sweeter if Bibby started and Miller came off the bench for extended minutes... :angel: 

I'd also like to see Jackson get an inquiry. How attached is Melo to KMart? They both seemed to want to stay here and try to win together in the offseason, but KMart and Melo seem to be going physically in different playing directions...

I wish KMart would just take the year off and get healthy. Playing every other game is not going to help Denver come playoff time. Maybe he should sit out at least until March or something...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Wow, that's a lot to digest.

I can't see Boston giving up one of their few centers for another wing and an undersized PF.

Who is going to start at PF for the Nuggets? Skinner - no thanks.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Wow, that's a lot to digest.
> 
> I can't see Boston giving up one of their few centers for another wing and an undersized PF.
> 
> Who is going to start at PF for the Nuggets? Skinner - no thanks.


how about Josh Boone next year or a player we pick up in free agency? Dont you think you should think just past this year. Does Skinner Start? Its possible. Id like to see Perkins get extended minutes, and Harrison see some time. Believe it or not it could be any of the above, including Eddie Najera. Karl would have to see them in games and practices and decide. Ive been trying to keep my eye on Perkins, because I see something in him. I feel like he is going to leave Boston, see extended minutes.... and really surprise some people.

Why does boston do it? Because they get new talent still in their infant years of their rookie contracts, and Allen is in the dog house big time. If he avoids jail time and turns into something we would really be lucky. Trust me I feel giving up Hodge and Kleiza for two guys that arent in the teams long term plans could it get done.

Also, considering how poorly The Stro Show is fitting into JVG's offense (how not shocking) they might be willing to dump him right into our laps as well. We could land him for Najera a expiring deal and a 2nd rounder id assume because I think JVG wants to start Howard and rely on his around the key jumper to keep defenders honest on Yao and TMAC


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> /\ Ieach night right now.
> 
> It'd be even sweeter if Bibby started and Miller came off the bench for extended minutes... :angel:
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Everyone please keep in mind Bibby is horrendous on defense.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

/\ Denver really needs to start realizing that KMart may never be very effective again.

Plus his salary is going to be a McDyess type killer in a couple of years! There are better PF out there that can come up and make less $, plus with KMart gone Denver can get Nene to stay on the cheaper and he may still pan out...

I really like KMart a lot and seeing him go would be really terrible after I rooted for Denver to ink him for an entire YEAR!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

In looking past this season, I request that everyone post their blueprint for building a team around Melo in the thread I started 

I'm not sure these trades actually acomplish anything other than making trades.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> In looking past this season, I request that everyone post their blueprint for building a team around Melo in the thread I started
> 
> I'm not sure these trades actually acomplish anything other than making trades.


But making trades is half the fun! :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> I wish KMart would just take the year off and get healthy. Playing every other game is not going to help Denver come playoff time. Maybe he should sit out at least until March or something...


Best thing anyone has said concerning Kenyon. The motion that Kenyon sit the season has been made and seconded. Motion passes.

Now somebody tell Kenyon and the Nuggets organization.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Best thing anyone has said concerning Kenyon. The motion that Kenyon sit the season has been made and seconded. Motion passes.
> 
> Now somebody tell Kenyon and the Nuggets organization.


 :laugh: :yes: :makeadeal :whoknows: :krazy: :cheers: :greatjob:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> :laugh: :yes: :makeadeal :whoknows: :krazy: :cheers: :greatjob:


 :cheers: 

If the Nuggets can get another big. I would really hope they consider having Kenyon sit out. That way he could come back at 100% the following season. It's hard seeing him as a shell of his former self out there.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

If KMart misses the next three months, we're out of the playoffs. Then Toronto gets our lottery pick. Very embarassing. That's why this organization won't shut KMart down unless he needs surgery.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

scooter said:


> If KMart misses the next three months, we're out of the playoffs. Then Toronto gets our lottery pick. Very embarassing. That's why this organization won't shut KMart down unless he needs surgery.


Why do you think we miss the playoffs with out Kenyon ? We actually won all of the game or close to that he hasn't played this season.

Also keep in mind. I said we should have Kenyon sit out if we are able to get another Big. Meaning another big front line player that can step in and contribute.

Remember to that as great as Kenyon is he hasn't been able to really produce this season.


----------

